# Just joined today



## kalimistress (Apr 16, 2008)

I just wanted to say Hi ....i Live in the DFW, TX area and am passionate about filipino martial arts.  Are there any other Guru Dan Inosanto devotees out there?  Well i am off to class .......


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!   :wavey:

I'm not near DFW... but maybe Terry can help you; he's in that area.


----------



## Topeng (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome, 
  I'm not near Dallas either but if you ever make in to San Antonio, feel free to drop in with your sticks and blades.
You should check out fmatalk too if you haven't already.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome and where do you train in the DFW area?


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 17, 2008)

I train with Sifu joe Purcell in Keller/Southlake


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2008)

kalimistress said:


> I train with Sifu joe Purcell in Keller/Southlake


 
Nice so you are not to far from me, How long have you been training?


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been training in Kali for 3 years.  I trained in BJJ for 2 years and trained in Wu Wei Gung Fu for 3 years


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 17, 2008)

kalimistress said:


> I have been training in Kali for 3 years. I trained in BJJ for 2 years and trained in Wu Wei Gung Fu for 3 years


 
That is great, maybe one day we can run into each other.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2008)

kalimistress said:


> I just wanted to say Hi ....i Live in the DFW, TX area and am passionate about filipino martial arts.  Are there any other Guru Dan Inosanto devotees out there?  Well i am off to class .......



Harley Elmore is kinda close (by TX standards) to DFW. He's over in Wichita Falls. He's an Inosanto player and also does Sayoc and Bahala Na. He's a very solid FMA man and a heck of a good guy to boot.

Mike


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome through the door, *Kali* ... that really doesn't sound like a good thing somehow (obscure goddess reference there ) .

I hope you find our fora to your tastes and look forward to reading your contributions :rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 17, 2008)

harley elmore sometimes hosts Inosanto doesn't he?  I am trying to attend as many Inosanto seminars as i can .  Hopefully I will meet him soon.


----------

